# First "official" litter



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

My first litter as a "real" mousery is due this week. I'm excited  . It's my doe Laurel's first litter and I don't have any experienced does to help nanny, but I'm hoping for everything to go well and praying for a naturally small litter (don't we all).

Agouti Broken Doe x Black Broken Buck

Here's the doe at the moment--will be adding pics of babies when they show up!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

How exciting! She is beautiful, and looking so big! I hope you get a small litter, of healthy bubs.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Laurel had her babies Monday! She had nine, all small but no obvious runts =) About 12 hours after they were born I discovered ants in Laurel's bedding (my mice are inside so no clue how they found them) and had to do an emergency cage cleaning. I was able to leave the babies nest area intact but was very worried since this is mom's first litter. However another almost-12 hours later they are all doing fine! 
I know we aren't supposed to talk about culling outside of the forum, but I don't have a post count yet to get there. Could someone tell me the best age to cull if I decide to?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

The ants here are crazy :shock: I have to keep an eye on my reptiles, tarantula, & scorpions for fear of not noticing if they've gotten in. I had put some ant repellents outside, but one of the dogs ate all of them :roll: Yes, she lived & had no adverse effects. Dog has an iron stomach!

Congrats on the litter! My first planned litter is due soon


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

You can request early access.

But to answer your question, the earlier the better to maximize the benefit to the others and the mother. I personally sex and cull on day 2.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

They are 8 days old today! I culled down to 5 on day 4. 2 bucks and the 3 does (from an original litter of 6b/3d). I have three black brokens and 2 agouti brokens. Buck was a broken black, mom was a broken agouti so exactly what I was expecting!

The two broken agouti and the broken black with the most pigment on the head are the three girls
The almost all black and the white-headed ones are the two boys









The little light agouti girl I'm keeping. Not seeing the ticking yet but I'm guessing it becomes more visible later on?


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oooh, so pretty! Love satins <3


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Great looking babies, they definitely do well in satin.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are beautiful, love the little black one with his white spot


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

And their "grown up" collage to finish it off. I was surprised, only one of the babies went through any sort of popcorn stage. There was never a phase where they leapt about--I could hold all of them in one hand and they would just sniff around right up to weaning.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

They're so cute.


----------

